

Show HN: Easy way to keep your likes in one place - alexanderb
https://likeastore.com/

======
3pt14159
I'm not sure if you are meaning to have this place flooded with fake comments,
but don't do that if it is intentional. We can see which users are very new.

Also, likeastore looks kinda neat, but you shouldn't be blocking any symbols
from passwords. I'm wary to sign up because if you are scanning the password
for "not allowed symbols" then you are probably not saving the password the
right way in the database.

------
AznHisoka
I like the idea but found a few bugs.

1) First the confirm email address field is kind of confusing. Didn't know I
had to type my email twice.

2) StackExchange favorites doesn't seem to work? I have a bunch of SO
favorites that didn't show up when I tried to sync them.

3) I tried searching for "Macys" and got no result. I thought it would've let
me like Macys.

------
eagleeyes91
really cool) It will be much more cooler with more count of social networks!

------
xBlisxs
No more stupid links. Only likeastore!

------
kosmetika
looks awesome!

------
azarichnyi
useful service! i like it:)

